

Programming M.C. Kids (1992) - Cyhwuhx
http://games.greggman.com/game/programming_m_c__kids/

======
dyates
There's a long article
[here]([https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bAMoEXM_uOSF8tRnFTMTc0Uzg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bAMoEXM_uOSF8tRnFTMTc0Uzg/edit))
(from page 24) about this game from a game design perspective. MC Kids was
quite unusual for a McDonald's tie-in videogame.

~~~
jkarneges
Having endured my share of terrible tie-in games (Yo Noid anyone?), I never
gave M.C. Kids a chance. It's a shame to read 20 years later that it was
apparently a good game.

The other parts of that Russell's Quarterly issue was fun to read, too. Lots
of memories.

~~~
dyates
Glad you enjoyed it! If you'd like to read a few more, here are some links:

#2 The Problem with RPGs:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bAMoEXM_uObEJUUlFfcXdvWk0...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bAMoEXM_uObEJUUlFfcXdvWk0/edit)

#3 God Games
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bAMoEXM_uOUHJSVGpac1luUzg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bAMoEXM_uOUHJSVGpac1luUzg/edit)

#4 Boss Battles
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bAMoEXM_uON3NXT21lM1oweHM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bAMoEXM_uON3NXT21lM1oweHM/edit)

#5 SMB
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bAMoEXM_uObnZ4MG5QZndNdWs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bAMoEXM_uObnZ4MG5QZndNdWs/edit)

Unfortunately, only five issues were ever made, and it's been a long time
since I've been in contact with Tom Russell. As far as I'm aware, these copies
on my Google Drive are the only copies available online.

~~~
joshuapants
Thanks for sharing these!

------
rockshassa
I remember renting this game from blockbuster back in the day. The game was so
good I barely noticed that it had the McD's tie-in. The anti-gravity stuff
added another level of complexity to each of the stages, and there were tons
of secrets. This may be the nostalgia talking, but I feel like it was ahead of
its time for platformers in '92.

